# Paddler Necklaces



## denyl247 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maori Jewelry for Kayakers

The Hei Matau is the most popular Maori symbol for safe passage over water. For the Maori, the Hei Matau represents Strength, Prosperity, Fertility and a great respect for the Sea. The Hei Matau is worn by many who travel on water to provide good luck, grant Safe Passage, and show respect for the power that water has over us. They also denote the importance of fishing to the Maori. The fish-hook shape of the hei matau finds its origins in Maori legend, which holds that the North Island of New Zealand was once a huge fish that was caught by a great mariner using only a woven line and a hook made from the jawbone of his grandmother. 

• The Hei Matau necklaces each come on a cord you can adjust to fit anyone.

• Soulful Bones Jewelry is handcrafted in the United States by fellow paddlers.

• We are a small company that enjoys and respects the rivers and the sea. We started making Hei Matau's for our close friends and family, but we hope to provide a larger community with these great handcrafted necklaces.

•All necklaces come with a quality description card and sticker, these are great for gift giving.


Shop

Thanks


----------



## denyl247 (Jan 13, 2009)

You can go to our website and check them out. My pic's are to big for the site.

Link to our site:
Shop


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

you guys still in business?


----------



## denyl247 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes sir!! Now and always


----------

